# gold single band



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

gold single band in the rafters eye shot dead bird


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Birdseye i mean bullseye! Lol


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good for ya, guy!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Birdseye lol! Great shooting, do you find you get enough power from a single theraband when hunting? I have been thinking about using a bigger taper but just a single band...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have found that a 30 to 20mm taper with TBG and shooting 3/8 steel is very effective on birds out to 6-8 meters provided you can make a clean head shot.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Single layer doesn't favour heavy amo too much, but 300fps + is realisticly achievable with 3/8 shot, provided you can aim at a long draw length..more than enough to take a pigeon..


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

it has to be a head shot pigeons are very tuff they can take a good hit in the chest shot this one with a marble


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shot! I would say your rig is quite adequate for birds, especially if you can take head shots. Personally, I would prefer a bit heavier ammo, like 3/8 inch lead ... but would not hesitate to use 3/8 steel if that is what was at hand.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I was shooting 3/8 steel about 260fps with Fastbands and I assure you, it was getting the job done at about 8m.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

In & out clean..9mm barely a flap of the wings


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

good shooting guys sweet looking shooters


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I shoot 1"x3/4"x 7 1/2" single .030" latex with .310" and .375" lead at 180 to 205fps and it smokes doves with body shots or head shots. I don't use singles for anything with fur, too light.
Philly


----------



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

Wonderfull shooting!


----------

